# Sting & Peter Gabriel



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

June 29 - Toronto, ON @ Air Canada Centre
July 5 - Montreal, QC @ Bell Centre 
July 7 - Québec, QC @ Festival d’été de Québec (Plains of Abraham) 
July 23 - Calgary, AB @ Scotiabank Saddledome 
July 24 - Edmonton, AB @ Rexall Place

Sting and Peter Gabriel will join forces this summer for a month-long co-headlining North American trek dubbed the Rock Paper Scissors Tour. 
Rather than simply performing hits from their own catalogs, Gabriel and Sting will also explore each other's tracks both separately and together.

"What intrigues me is that you get a good bunch of musicians together and interesting things will happen," Gabriel said in a statement. 
Added Sting, "I'm very happy that we’re taking the chance to experiment this way. I think people will be intrigued, I certainly am."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It would be a great, great show in my opinion.

I actually went to the ticket site with the intention of buying two seats for the June 289 show in Toronto.

For the seats I would want it was almost $1000 each. Add dinner and a hotel and I'm in for at least $2500.

If I'm at the other end of the arena I'd be watching the big screens to see the show. What's the point?

I was thinking, with all the great rock starts passing away I should try to see one or tow of my childhood idols.

This is why I haven't seen a concert in quite a few years.

I'm sure glad there are DVDs.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I have to ask, Milkman - where do you go to try and buy tickets?? If you're heading to Stubhub or any other "reseller" site, then I'd take your word for it on the prices.

Ticketmaster has no tickets for sale yet but their top price is $250 each. I'm sure there will be VIP packages that could possibly get up to the $1,000 range I guess - but where do you try and buy tickets from?

http://www.ticketmaster.ca/sting-to...artistid=723578&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just googled it and found the first ticke seller that came up.

I'd pay $250 each for really, really good seats. That would make a nice evening for under a grand.

But, I won't pay that kind of coin for seats at the back of the hall.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree...that is ridiculous

screw it I'll buy the DVD instead


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I still don't get why you would buy from "the first ticket seller that came up" in a google search when you can buy directly from the venue for a fraction of the price and they have plenty of good seats available.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw the Sting/Paul Simon collaboration tour a couple year ago and it was really good. I hope I can snag some good seat for this.

All those tickets shown above are scalpers.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

pattste said:


> I still don't get why you would buy from "the first ticket seller that came up" in a google search when you can buy directly from the venue for a fraction of the price and they have plenty of good seats available.


I didn't.

I simply googled and checked a couple of sites.

If I can get seats for the Toronto show on the floor within twenty or so rows of the stage, I'll pay $250 each for two seats.

Please show me these seats and where to buy them and I'm all over it.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Someone was nice enough to post the link you need Tuesday morning...

All the info is there - when they go on sale to the public, how much tickets are, seating chart - it's like a one stop (official) ticket shop without the inflated reseller prices (relatively speaking of course - official ticket prices for this show are high).

Ticketmaster & MLSE (the ACC) have lists you can sign up for to get access to presale tickets before they go on sale to the public as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ticketmaster now has a "reseller" function built right into it. You can switch it off, there is a tab located near the top when you are in the ticket selection area. Cant remember what its called but when you switch it off 80% of the available tickets will disappear, if not all of them. Essentially its TM's way of getting in on the scalper action. You can buy tickets on TM and then immediately offer them up for sale on the same TM site for whatever you want to charge. Of course TM charges a fee for the resale so they are getting charges upon charges for the same tickets. They were getting pissed off with 3/4 of their tickets ending up on StubHub and not getting any of these additional fees charged by StubHub, so they created their own secondary sales. 

Once again, until and if people stop paying ludicrous money for concert tickets this practice will continue and thrive. There are tons of people out there that do this for a living and do very well at it. Off the backs of fools.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I wont even buy the DVD.


----------

